# Aquarium Storage Over Winter



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a 120g that I am going to store over the winter. Would it be OK in the garage? I live near Chicago and it gets very cold here.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

As long as you take out the water, I can't see what might be the problem.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I stored several for about 10 years in a garage. There is no reason to expect any harm. Silicone was designed to be an all weather caulk, and as you have probably observed, the weather doesn't hurt your window glass.


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

I didn't think of that BillD, thanks. Now to get through the winter with that big empty tank staring at me!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Hurriken said:


> Now to get through the winter with that big empty tank staring at me!


and all the fish auctions going on around Chicago! That is going to be tough!!! :lol:


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, we have an excellent club here.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

You guys make me so jealous. I can't find any cichlid fish club here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

turn it upside down. Unless you know no critters are going to get in there. In my old house my garage had a gravel floor and some kind of critter, I think it was a possum, made a nest in a 55 I stored for the winter. I've also found droppings in tanks stored in my shed here. Think I would have learned the 1st time. Also if water does manage to get in to the garage it won't pool and freeze in tank


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

dsiple3 said:


> You guys make me so jealous. I can't find any cichlid fish club here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area.


http://www.texascichlid.org/ looks like it should fit the bill. There are more aquarium societies in the area. While the others may not be cichlid specific, wherever you have an aquarium society, you have cichlids.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like you missed the auction by a month.

http://www.texascichlid.org/events/fall ... 6-28-2014/

Most clubs offer spring and fall auctions, so you should check back.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You might also consider joining (or at least attending a meeting). Clubs generally have auctions at every meeting.


----------

